# Sears--gamefisher motors



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Who makes Gamefisher motors from Sears. And where does one take it to get worked on.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

A lot of them were Eskas. As far as getting them worked on, I don't know, but Tonga will.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

talk about a can of worms
lets see

Tanaka
Techumseh
Chrysler/Force
Eska
and there may be more! try looking at the flywheel and the engine castings,,it may be stamped or have the man. cast in!

is it a single or twin?
What HP is it?
can you guess at the year?
air or water cooled ?
dose it have a trany or is it forward only?

the good thing is they were all pretty good little moters
as for who fixes them? well I do of course! what kind of problem are you haveing?
oh yea snap me a pic of that little bugger!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I forgot about Tecumseh. I still have a 3hp Sears/Tecumseh from the early 70's. It runs, but the only thing I have done with it in ages is move it around.... Might be a good thing to sell.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

yea if you don't have a use for it,,put her on the board,those are nice simple little moters I am sure someone can use it!!
did you leave gas in her when you put her up?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Your kidding, right? 
I did do a carb rebuild a few months before I put it up, exact same kit as my old lawnmower. As I think of it, hat thing ran so dirty I hate to see anyone put it in the water.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Ran Dirty! you must be kidding! LOL
so do you think the gas is a thick goo,,or do you think it has turned to powder? LOL


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

My buddies motor. 15hp about 10 years old sigle cylinder. He's suppose to bring it to me to look at. He says it gets no spark.

Water cooled /forward and reverse.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Mike I can't say I have seen one exactly like that,,and not knowing what happened when it quit,,I can only give few clues
If it has a kill switch or button I would look for a wire grounded..
if it's a early 90's motor it should be solid state so you might be looking at a stator or charge coil,,but it's a single so you can't do the old wire swap to see witch one,,,,
if the motor has been sitting for a long time you might just need to pop the flywheel and cleen the mags.
when you get your hands on it this site will help you nail down just what it is
http://home.earthlink.net/~brixent/

and this is a link to what I think you will be looking at
http://www.mercruiserparts.com/Show...8.png&inbr=2041&bnbr=50&bdesc=Ignition+System

if you get stuck looking for parts don't over look sears.com sometimes they can surprise you
and if you really get stuck shoot me the model and serial numbers and I will see what I can dig up or do for you
As for taking it to a shop,,well let's just say if you find one that will work on it,,and you may,,,that with shop labor running $40 to $50 hr+ parts+20% you may be just as well served by picking up a whole motor!!
so you be just as well to fix it yourself


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Tonga, it worked last year just fine. Couple of weeks ago he went to crank it up and he says no spark. But he's not very good with engines. I can probably find the problem once he gets it over here.

Just a side note. His 40 Merc was running bad, idle fine no power. I told him to change the plugs as the first thing to look at. He didn't put new plugs in , just took it in to the shop. They put in two new plugs and said the did a tune-up. Cost him $140 for two plugs. Tune-up my a$$, there nothing to tune-up. Maybe a lillte card adjustment.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Tonga Dont forget about Clinton outboards! I have a 1956 but dont know what horse power it is.. I even have the owners manual and its for Clinton/ Eska.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

yep I know people like that,,,I once stopped a guy from taking his 5 horse in to the shop,,,he said " I got her out for the first time and she started right up,,but she only ran for min then quit"
I had a quick look and what do ya know,,his gas shutoff was,well, shut off!
and as for motor shops,,,well there are a lot of them that will take you for a ride!,,but on the brite side there are some real good guys out there too,,,the trick is finding one!

Mike if it ran good last year and it don't run this year,,I would almost bet on a fuel problem,,,those solid state ignition systems usually quit while the engine in running,,not always but most of the time!
on the brite side if you wind up cleaning that little carb you probably won't even need a kit!
let us know what you find and good luck
And Andy,,yep thats another one


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Tonga, he took it to BPS to be fix. They had it for 3 weeks.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

OUCH! you know a big place like that is probably training it's help(youknow kids) in-house,,,so your buddy probably just paid for some training! LOL


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I was given a 5hp Eska by my aunt when my uncle passed away. I didn't know alot about outboards but when I pulled the cowl off and saw that lawn mower engine under there I knew I had something special !


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

mike, i had a gamefisher and needed a new carb and cover for it. i went to sears and they got the parts brand new. this was a few years ago... worth a try. they had a parts store on plymouth rd and sears drive! good luck


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

OK tonga, I got it in my garage. No spark. He did use it this year and while using it it just quit. Would not restart. Kinda sounds like the coil gave out. Kill switches are fine(no loose or grounded wires)

Oh BTW its a twin cylinder. Model #225-581501.

I'll bypass the kill switches tomorrow to see if thats it first, if not , its got to be the coil.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

Ok now I am not exactly sure what you are looking at ,,I am going to dig through some stuff I have and see if I can find that model number! give me a few min...


----------



## Rico (Mar 15, 2001)

I have a 7.5hp GF I'm wanting to sell; How much sould I ask?


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

hey MIke I think you are looking at a 1989 force..
dose it have 2 coils?
if it dose and you have no spark on either cyl,,I would suspect the stator plate,,,maybee a ground problem,,,
are you sure the emergency stop or the stop switch has not took a dump?
also when a coil goes bad spark well most of the time anyway spark will return when it cools down,,not always but most of the time,,


----------

